# Le disque de démarrage ne peut être partionné



## Problems123 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Quand j'essaye de lancer Assistant Bootcamp, je reçois un message vers la fin de l'installation disant que le disque ne peut être partionné. Par la suite, je relance l'assistant et lorsque je sélectionne "continuer, je reçois le message : Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partionné, ni restauré en une seule partition. Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."

 Je pense que les disque de partition windows sont bel et bien créé, mais ils l'assistant ne les formate pas. J'utilise une image ISO de windows 8.1 et je laisse 34G au disque windows. Je suis présentement en High Sierra (10.13.2) sur MacBookAir 2015. À savoir que j'avais auparavant une ancienne version de macOS sur laquelle j'avais installé bootcamp windows 7 (ou 8 je ne me souviens plus) que j'ai par la suite supprimée. Voici mes informations diskutil list :

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                  Apple_HFS                         209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         79.0 GB    disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                34.1 GB    disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +79.0 GB    disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            64.3 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.2 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

   5:                APFS Volume sa                      1.0 MB     disk1s5


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            IR5_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-... +4.3 GB     disk2


diskutil cs list :
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

Mes partitions sont en pièces jointes.

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider, merci!


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour *Problems
*
Je remarque 2 choses (d'après le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list*) :


dans le *Conteneur apfs* > tu as un volume intitulé *sa* contenant *1 Mo* : j'ai l'impression que ce volume est sans emploi et mériterait d'être supprimé --> qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?

sous la partition de résidence du *Conteneur apfs* (= *disk0s2*) > tu as 2 partitions de type Windows : une *disk0s3* montant un volume *OSXRESERVED* & une *disk0s4* montant un volume *BOOTCAMP* --> est-ce que tu veux les supprimer et récupérer leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* > pour pouvoir relancer l'Assistant BootCamp ensuite ?


----------



## Problems123 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour la réponse rapide. J'ai supprimé la partition de 34G (en utilisant le - lorsque j'ouvre la liste du diagramme en pointe de tarte), mais je n'arrive pas à supprimer les autres partition, des messages d'erreur s'affichant lorsque j'essaye de les effacer (en utilisant la commande dans le centre en haut). Voici ma nouvelle diskutil list : 
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                  Apple_HFS                         209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            64.4 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.2 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

   5:                APFS Volume sa                      1.0 MB     disk1s5


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            IR5_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-... +4.3 GB     disk2

Et en pièce jointe les captures d'écran des partitions et erreurs


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Si tu veux supprimer le volume *sa* de *1 Mo* > passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk1s5
```

Cela dit > tu n'as plus actuellement que 2 partitions sur ton SSD : la petite partition auxiliaire *disk0s1* de *209 Mo* (qui se crée toujours au 1er rang avec une table de partition *GUID*) et la partition *Apple_APFS* qui sert de base au *Conteneur apfs disk1* -->


note bien que les volumes *APFS* que tu vois listés ne correspondant pas à des partitions : il s'agit de la nouvelle distribution régulière du format *apfs* > où le volume-Système *Macintosh HD* se trouve flanqué de 3 volumes auxiliaires : *Preboot* (fonction de prédémarrage) > *Recovery* (contenant l'OS de secours) > *VM* = *V*irtual *M*emory (contenant les fichiers d'archivage de la RAM). Ce quatuor de volumes ne fait absolument pas obstacle à un repartitionnement par l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Problems123 (16 Juillet 2018)

J'ai supprimé le volume sa et relancé Assistant Bootcamp. Tout semblait bien aller, jusqu'à la toute fin où j'ai reçu le message d'erreur "Impossible d'enregistrer le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows sur le disque sélectionné.
Une erreur est survenue lors de l’enregistrement du logiciel de prise en charge de Windows."
Par la suite un message apparaissait au-dessus de la barre de téléchargement (voir pièce jointe).
Serait-ce un problème avec mon image ISO de windows 8.1? J'ai accordé 34 ou 38G pour la partition windows.

Voici mon diskutil list si cela peut aider : 
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                  Apple_HFS                         209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         78.0 GB    disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                35.1 GB    disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +78.0 GB    disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            62.8 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.2 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            IR5_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-... +4.3 GB     disk2

Et le message (qu'on peut voir en pièce jointe) est toujours affiché après quelques minutes.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Il n'y a donc pas de problème de repartitionnement. Ce qui clôture mon domaine de compétence. 

Car pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows à proprement parler > je suis hors domaine (je n'utilise pas cet OS). Il faudra que tu attendes l'intervention de *Locke* qui s'y entend.

Peut-être est-ce un problème d'*ISO*. Mais peut-être un blocage dû à la trop faible taille de ta partition *BOOTCAMP* : il me semble que l'Assistant BootCamp demande pas moins de *50 Go*. Alors évidemment > avec *65 Go* de données sur le *Conteneur apfs* > ça te laisse une marge de *56 Go* > et avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* --> tu n'aurais plus que *6 Go* d'espace libre pour le *Conteneur* (sans compter le volume provisoire *OSXRESERVED* créé par l'Assistant BootCamp). 

Il faudrait que tu allèges un peu (en données personnelles --> copies-en sur un DDE puis supprime les originaux) ton volume *Macintosh HD* > pour que la création d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* soit réaliste.


----------

